# Rinehart R100 coming back to Saginaw in 2009



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Looks like Saginaw Field & Stream club will be hosting the Rinehart shoot again this year. They did a great job with the shoot in 2008.....heard a lot of good comments on how well things were ran, and I know we had a great time there as well. Can't wait to do it again this August!

http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=43


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

My sister won the shoot out last year and got a free bow from this thing. She said it was a great time. She was the one shooting pink carbons....

Might have to join her this year!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

I am glad to hear they are doing it again...it is a long drive but it was well worth it, we had a great time...great food, great weather, great course...now i am excited

here are some pics...(cant wait)


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks pretty cool,I know my 4 year old would love to shoot at those targets Mike.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I had a good time over there last year. I think that corse was set up better than the one down in Det. where it was in 05 and 06. The only problem I had with the R-100 was the stupid ass' that think they have to study the targets for 10 minutes before shoting ( I also hate this at regular 3-D corses). I understand that everyone wants a good score but damn it shoot the damn target and move on! At these types of shoots you get groups of 4-8 people and it takes long enough with out having to wait for some idiot trying to find the 12 ring at every target.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

FMann said:


> I had a good time over there last year. I think that corse was set up better than the one down in Det. where it was in 05 and 06. The only problem I had with the R-100 was the stupid ass' that think they have to study the targets for 10 minutes before shoting ( I also hate this at regular 3-D corses). I understand that everyone wants a good score but damn it shoot the damn target and move on! At these types of shoots you get groups of 4-8 people and it takes long enough with out having to wait for some idiot trying to find the 12 ring at every target.


what is even worse is when that same guy pulls up the binos after the shot and has to study it so he can tell his buddies where he is at...that is the point where i want to smack them in the head and remind them that the arrow will still be in that exact same spot when they pull it....clickers...nothing against them untill they pull that crap...shoot and move on


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Now they put it on there. I just registered for the one two weeks before this in Indiana. I will probably go to both. For me on the west side of the state its going to be about the same drive either way.


----------



## psebowhunter (Jan 29, 2009)

I hear you guys. I had the same thing happen here, guy pulled back then let down, then pulled back then down. Did about 5 time. I said, can I shoot and go by. He let me shoot.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

most of the clickers will let you shoot thru..i have only had one time when i asked to shoot threw and the guy gave me a rude coment...:yikes:...i quickely let him know i was shooting threw and his bow might be wrapped around his neck for being a a%#....:lol:


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

The guys I was behind wouldn't let people shoot thru for some reason? I was about 3 groups behind them and would catch them at each target, I finely told my son we are going by them and jumped to the next target. I have shot the R-100 for 3 years and the first 2 years we shot it in a group of 8 if someone caught up to us or where waiting to shoot while we pulled arrows we would offer to allow them to shot thru on the next target. I have meet alot of nice people at the different 3-D shoots I have attended but have also seen some real @$$ holes at them too. Any more I score my targets with a K or 0, its either a kill shot or a wounded deer. I could give a damn if I score a 300 or 100 as long as when it come to the "REAL" thing I know in my mind I can kill it!


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

madmike22 said:


> Now they put it on there. I just registered for the one two weeks before this in Indiana. I will probably go to both. For me on the west side of the state its going to be about the same drive either way.


We have a good size group from 3dshoots.com meeting up at Wabash again this year. Great place to shoot and camp for the R0100


----------



## Ultramag (Mar 12, 2000)

I agree that "score" shooters were a slow pain. I was shooting and had my wife and kids with me to watch and we jumped around to where ever there was an open shot. I also skipped a bunch of frog shots. My main reason to go there was to take "kill" shots on the world record replicas. 

Most everyone we ran into that had slow groups would let us shoot through. I know my wife was thankful.

Whatever the case it was a beautiful weekend to shoot your bow at all those amazing targets.


----------

